# players looking for a group in Oshawa Ontario



## dracain (Oct 23, 2004)

me and my friend are looking for a gaming group in oshawa ontario 

im new to DnD but ive player other similar games and am currently running one with a couple of friends

my friend is a much more experenced player then me

if you have any information you can email me at 
Dracain@hotmail.com 
or just ad me to your messenger


----------



## Galeman (Oct 25, 2004)

hey dracain, 
i live in peterborough (about 45min from oshawa) and would be willing to play, but it would probably require that games be played in peterborough.  i can also manage to bring in 1-2 other experienced players to round out numbers most likely.  if you're interested let me know.  

ian


----------



## dracain (Oct 25, 2004)

*darn*

darn that would be awsome but i dont think me or my friend could get there were both 18 but neather of us has a G2 so were kind of limited to oshawa

also i was reading over my post and i think i made my self out to be more of a novice then i am im only knew at playing DnD ive read the 3ed  players guide front to back and im going to get my own copy of ver 3.5 this week end cause i have to give my other friend back his
i can pick things up pretty fast and with out explantion so dont think your gonna have to teach me how to play or anything


----------



## Galeman (Oct 25, 2004)

hmm too bad indeed.  i have my G license but no car.  so i can't get to oshawa.  it's too bad, because i've been looking for someone to play with but peterborough isn't exactly a sprawling metropolis and finding gamers is pretty difficult.  of course, if you'd like to buy me a car i'd be more than happy to run a game for you guys


----------



## dracain (Oct 25, 2004)

ya there are plenty of gamers in oshawa there just hard to find 
its much more of a secretive subculture here most sort of where a bunch of people do it but no body talks about doing it, it totaly sucks if your looking for a group


----------

